# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ราคารับซื้อเพชรขึ้นอยู่กับสัดส่วนของไนเพชร

## ftreeu1254

ราคาเพชรพลอยราคารับซื้อเพชรขึ้นอยู่จากความจุ
เพชร สีเพชร ความสะอาดเพชร การเจียรไนเพชร สถาบันที่ออกใบเซอร์เพชร มูลค่าพอร์ทของเพชร อัตราแลกเปลี่ยน ส่วนลดร้านขายของ
ค้าเพชร Fluorescenceเพชร การตั้งราคาเพชร ต้นทุนโลหะมีค่า ค่าแรงการขึ้นตัวเรือน การรับซื้อเพชร ราคาเพชรจะมีรายละเอียดดังนี้ หรือติดต่อสอบถามได้ที่ ร้านรับซื้อเพชร
ขนาดเพชร Carat เพชรเม็ดใหญ่การรับเช่าพระ
เพชรจะได้ราคาสูงกว่าเม็ดเล็ก คือเพชรเม็ดใหญ่ ราคายิ่งสูง
สีเพชร Color  เพชรขาว ราคายิ่งแพง ร้านรับซื้อเพชรยิ่งให้ราคาสูงตามความขาวของเพชร
ความสะอาดเพชร Clarity เพชรไร้ตำหนิ  หรือมีตำหนิขนาดเล็ก มีราคาสูงกว่าเพชรที่มีตำหนิที่เห็นชัด ถ้าเพชรมีตำหนิ ยิ่งเพชรขนาดใหญ่ จะเห็นตำหนิได้ชัดเจน
การเจียรไนเพชร (Cut Grading) GIA ได้จัดคุณภาพคือ Excellent (ดีเลิศ)ถึง Poor (แย่)โดยการจัดระดับคุณภาพการเจียรไนเพชรสำหรับเพชรกลม เหลี่ยมเกสร ที่อยู่ในช่วงระดับสี D ถึง Z เท่านั้น โดยความงดงามของเพชรที่ผ่านการเจียรไนแล้วจะขึ้นอยู่กับความสัมพันธ์ที่ซับซ้อนระหว่างแสงกับเพชรการตกกระทบของแสงบนพื้นผิวของเพชร ปริมาณแสงที่ผ่านเข้าไปในเพชร การหักเหและการสะท้อนกลับเข้าสู่ตา ล้วนมีผลต่อความงามของเพชรเม็ดนั้นๆ 
สถาบันที่ออกใบเซอร์ เพชรที่ออกใบเซอร์ จาก GIA ถ้าขายเพชรจะมีการรับซื้อเพชรที่ให้ราคาสูงกว่าใบเซอร์จากที่อื่นเพราะใบเซอร์ GIA มีมาตรฐานสูงกว่าสถาบันอื่นๆ และGIA เป็นผู้คิดค้นเริ่มต้นการจัดคุณภาพเพชรตามหลักเกณฑ์ 4Cs จึงได้รับความเชื่อถืออย่างสูงและเป็นที่ยอมรับอย่างกว้างขวาง
ราคาพอร์ท หรือ Rapaport Price เป็นราคากลางที่มีการปรับปรุงทุกสัปดาห์ ในระยะยาวมีแนวโน้มปรับตัวเพิ่มขึ้น ในขณะที่ในระยะสั้น บางครั้งมีการปรับตัวลดลงบ้าง ราคาพอร์ทใช้เป็นราคาอ้างอิงสำหรับการซื้อขาย ทั้งในตลาดค้าส่ง และค้าปลีก แน่นอนว่าเมื่อราคาพอร์ทเปลี่ยนแปลง ราคาเพชรในตลาดก็จะเปลี่ยนแปลงด้วย
อัตราแลกเปลี่ยน เนื่องจากราคา Rapaport ซึ่งเป็นราคาที่ใช้อ้างอิงในการซื้อค้าขาย
เพชร มีหน่วยเป็น US Dollar ทำให้กรณีที่ค่าสินทรัพย์
บาทแข็งค่าเมื่อเทียบกับดอลล่าร์ (Appreciate against Dollar) อย่างเช่นสภาวะปัจจุบัน ราคาเพชรในตลาดเมืองไทย จะถูกลง ในทางกลับกันหากเงินบาทอ่อนค่าเมื่อเทียบกับดอลล่าร์ (Depreciate against Dollar) ราคาเพชรราคารับซื้อเพชรในตลาดเมืองไทย จะแพงขึ้น 
ส่วนลดการค้า Trade discount ส่วนลดที่ทางผู้ผลิตเพชร หรือพ่อค้าส่งรายใหญ่ เสนอให้แก่คนขาย
ส่งรายย่อย พ่อค้าปลีก ส่วนลดดังกล่าวส่งผลโดยตรงต่อราคาเพชร ส่วนลดจะมากหรือน้อย ขึ้นกับอุปสงค์ อุปทานของเพชรขนาด และคุณลักษณะ 
และยังขึ้นอยู่กับสภาวะเศรษฐกิจด้วย ครับ
Fluorescence - เพชรที่มีการเรืองแสงภายใต้แสง UV ปานกลาง-เข้ม (medium-strong) จะได้ส่วนลดมากกว่าเพชรที่ไม่มีการเรืองแสง หรือมีการเรือง แสงอ่อนๆ (slight, faint) (โดยปกติ จะได้ส่วนลดมากกว่า 3-10%)
การตั้งราคา วิธีการตั้งราคาของร้านแต่ละร้านย่อมส่งผลต่อราคาเพชร ที่นิยม ร้านเพชรมักตั้งราคาสองแบบ ได้แก่ การตั้งราคา โดยวิธีการบวก % กำไรจากต้นทุน (Mark up) เช่น ต้นทุน 20000 บวกกำไร 20% ราคาขายคือ 24,000 อีกวิธีคือการตั้งราคาโดยอิงราคาพอร์ท เช่น กำหนดส่วนลด 5% จากราคาพอร์ท
ในส่วน ราคารับซื้อเพชร ราคารับซื้อแหวนเพชร ราคารับซื้อสร้อยเพชร ราคารับซื้อเครื่องประดับเพชร หรือราคาตัวเรือน ประกอบด้วย
ต้นทุนโลหะมีค่า ส่วนประกอบสำคัญของตัวเรือนคือโลหะมีอยู่ราคา 
ซึ่งอาจจะเป็น ทองคำ
 ทองเค ทองขาว ทองคำขาว แพลตตินั่ม เงิน ปัจจุบันราคาโลหะมีค่าปรับตัวสูงขึ้น ราคาเพชร ราคาแหวนเพชร ราคาสร้อยเพชร ราคากำไลเพชร ราคาเครื่องประดับเพชรย่อมปรับตัวสูงขึ้นตามไปด้วยครับ
ค่าแรงในการขึ้นตัวเรือน ได้แก่ ค่าขัด ออกแบบ ชุบ ขัดเงา ฝัง เป็นต้น อัตราค่าแรง ขึ้นอยู่กับความปราณีตของงาน ค่าแรงในการขึ้นตัวเรือนสำหรับธำมรงค์ สร้อย กำไล จี้ ต่างหู เริ่มต้นตั้งแต่ไม่กี่ร้อย จนถึงหลายพันครับ ขึ้นอยู่กับคุณภาพงานฝีมือ แน่นอนว่าค่าแรงที่แตกต่างกันส่งผลให้ราคาแหวนเพชร ราคาสร้อยเพชร ราคากำไลเพชร ราคาเครื่องประดับเพชร ย่อมแตกต่างกันด้วย
ติดต่อสอบถามราคาเพชร ราคารับซื้อเพชร ได้ที่นี่ครับ ร้านรับซื้อเพชร

----------


## ftreeu1254

ร้านรับซื้อเครื่องประดับ มีสาขาทุกจังหวัด Upppp
ร้านรับซื้อเพชร 

ร้านเรับซื้อนาฬิกา

----------


## ftreeu1254

การตรวจสอบว่าเป็นเพชรเทียมหรือเพชรแท้ ต้องทดสอบหลายวิธีประกอบกัน  ดูค่า
ความถ่วงจำเพาะโดยหย่อนเพชรที่สงสัยในน้ำยากฏเกณฑ์
 ที่มีความถ่วงจำเพาะ 3.52 ถ้าเป็นเพชรแท้จะลอยปริ่มระดับเดียวกับน้ำยา เพชรเทียมส่วนมากจะจม แต่วิธีนี้ใช้ไม่ได้กับเพชรเทียมที่เป็นพวกแก้ว Topaz , quartz , Synthetic sapphire และ Synthetic spinel เพราะค่าความถ่วงจำเพาะของสิ่งเหล่านี้ใกล้เคียงเพชรดูค่าดัชนีหักเหโดยหย่อนเพชรที่สงสัยลงในน้ำยามาตรฐานที่มีค่าดัชนีหักเห 1.743 ถ้าเป็นสารที่มีค่าดัชนีหักเหสูงกว่านี้จะมองเห็นประกายในน้ำยา แต่ถ้าสารนั้นมีดัชนีหักเหต่ำกว่า จะมองไม่เห็นประกาย เพชรเทียมส่วนมากมีค่าดัชนีหักเหสูงกว่านี้ ยกเว้น พวกแก้ว ,Topaz ,quartz , Synthetic sapphire , Synthetic spinel ดูความแข็ง เป็นวิธีที่แน่นอน เพราะเพชรแท้ต้องถูกคอรันดัมขีดบนหน้าผลึกแล้วไม่เป็นรอย แต่ถ้าขีดบนเพชรเทียมชนิดอื่น ๆ จะเห็นรอยขีด ซึ่งรอยจะชัดเจนแค่ไหน ขึ้นอยู่กับความแข็งของเพชรเทียมชนิดนั้น แต่วิธีนี้ไม่นิยมใช้เพราะอาจขีดบนแนวแตกเรียบ ซึ่งอาจทำให้เพชรหักบิ่นและเกิดตำหนิได้ ทดสอบการนำความร้อน โดยใช้เครื่องมือตรวจสอบการนำความร้อน ซึ่งใช้แยกเพชรออกจากเพชรเทียม เครื่องมือนี้เรียกว่า เทอร์มอลคอนดัคทิวิตี้โพรบ (Themal conductivity probe ) ซึ่งสะดวกในการพกพา ใช้ได้กับเพชรทุกขนาดและรวดเร็ว 
ปัจจุบันผู้ผลิตเพชรเทียมใช้สารเคมีเคลือบผิว เมื่อนำไปทดลอง
ได้ค่าผิดจากความจริง หรืออาจใช้วิธีทำเทียมแบบประกบ 2 ชั้น คือ เพชรแท้อยู่ด้านบน เพชรเทียมอยู่ด้านล่าง โดยใช้วัตถุใสไม่มีสี หรืออาจจะเป็นส่วน
ของเพชรที่ปะอยู่บริเวณที่เป็น Girdle ของเพชรซึ่งปะติดกันกับชิ้นล่างของเพชรอีกส่วน ซึ่งวิธีปลอมแบบนี้สามารถสังเกตได้ โดยพิจารณาจากรอยต่อและความแตกต่างของเนื้อเพชรดังนั้น การสังเกต
ให้ได้ผลที่แน่นอนต้องอาศัยผู้เชี่ยวชาญ และต้องใช้เครื่องมือวิทยาศาสตร์ทดสอบคุณสมบัติติดต่อสอบถามได้ คุณศักดิ์ 081-561-6085 http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

แน่ะนำร้าน รับซื้อพิเชียร
ทอง นาฬิกา 

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

http://www.xn--b3cb8brbybet9ef3b6e6fxf.com/ 

http://www.raanmon.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

แนะนำร้านใหญ่เพชร
ค่ะ

ร้านรับซื้อเพชร แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร กำไลเพชร ต่างหูเพชร จี้เพชร เครื่องประดับเแหวนเพชรทุกชนิด 082-447-4499 

ร้านรับซื้อนาฬิกา นาฬิกาRolex Patek Philippe Omega นาฬิกามือสอง นาฬิกาแบรนด์เนมอื่นๆ 08-1561-6085

ร้านรับซื้อทอง ทองคำ ทองเค ทองคำขาว เศษกรอบพระทอง เครื่องประดับ เงิน นาก แพลตินั่ม 082-223-4185

----------


## ftreeu1254

ฝากลิ่งร้านขายของเครื่องแต่งตัว
ค่ะ

ร้านรับซื้อเพชร แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร กำไลเพชร ต่างหูเพชร จี้เพชร เครื่องประดับเเพชรพลอยทุกชนิด 082-447-4499 

ร้านรับซื้อนาฬิกา นาฬิกาRolex Patek Philippe Omega นาฬิกามือสอง นาฬิกาแบรนด์เนมอื่นๆ 08-1561-6085

ร้านรับซื้อทอง ทองคำ ทองเค ทองคำขาว เศษทองรูปพรรณ เครื่องประดับ เงิน นาก แพลตินั่ม 082-223-4185

----------


## ftreeu1254

ฝากลิ่งร้านขายของเครื่องแต่งตัว
ค่ะ

ร้านรับซื้อเพชร แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร กำไลเพชร ต่างหูเพชร จี้เพชร เครื่องประดับเแหวนเพชรทุกชนิด 082-447-4499 

ร้านรับซื้อนาฬิกา นาฬิกาRolex Patek Philippe Omega นาฬิกาข้อมือมือสอง นาฬิกาแบรนด์เนมอื่นๆ 08-1561-6085

ร้านรับซื้อทอง ทองคำ ทองเค ทองคำขาว เศษทอง เครื่องประดับ เงิน นาก แพลตินั่ม 082-223-4185

----------


## ftreeu1254

ฝากลิ่งร้านขายของเครื่องประดับ
ค่ะ

ร้านรับซื้อเพชร แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร กำไลเพชร ต่างหูเพชร จี้เพชร เครื่องประดับเเพชรพลอยทุกชนิด 082-447-4499 

ร้านรับซื้อนาฬิกา นาฬิกาRolex Patek Philippe Omega นาฬิกาข้อมือมือสอง นาฬิกาแบรนด์เนมอื่นๆ 08-1561-6085

ร้านรับซื้อทอง ทองคำ ทองเค ทองคำขาว เศษกรอบพระทอง เครื่องประดับ เงิน นาก แพลตินั่ม 082-223-4185

----------


## ftreeu1254

การตรวจสอบเพชรแท้ 

รายละเอียดร้าน เพชร ทอง นาฬิกา

วิธีการเลือกซื้อเพชร

----------


## ftreeu1254

การตรวจสอบเพชรแท้ 

รายละเอียดร้าน เพชร ทอง นาฬิกา

วิธีการเลือกซื้อเพชร

----------


## ftreeu1254

การตรวจสอบเพชรแท้ 

รายละเอียดร้าน เพชร ทอง นาฬิกา

วิธีการเลือกซื้อเพชร

----------


## ftreeu1254

วิธีตรวจสอบเพชรแท้เพชรเทียม



ร้านรับซื้อเครื่องประดับ เพชร ทอง นาฬิกา 081-561-6085

----------


## ftreeu1254

วิธีตรวจสอบเพชรแท้เพชรเทียม



ร้านรับซื้อเครื่องประดับ เพชร ทอง นาฬิกา 081-561-6085

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------


## ftreeu1254

รับซื้อให้ราคาสูงที่สุด จ่ายเงินสด มีบริการถึงที่

รับซื้อเพชร เพชรกะรัต เพชรร่วง เพชรทุกไซต์ แหวนเพชร สร้อยเพชร จี้เพชร ต่างหูเพชร เครื่องประดับเพชรทุกชนิด อัญมณี จิวเวลลี่
รับซื้อนาฬิกาRolex Omega Patek Philippe Audemars Piguet (AP) Franck Muller Chopard Panerai Breitling Cartier และนาฬิกาแบรนด์ดังอื่นๆ  นาฬิกาเก่า ใหม่ ทุกสภาพ
รับซื้อทอง ทองรูปพรรณ  เศษทอง ทองชำรุด
รับซื้อทองคำขาว ทองขาว นาค ทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อทองเค 9K 10K 14K 18K 24K ทองเมืองนอก ทองอิตาลี Italy
รับซื้อเครื่องเงิน เครื่องประดับเงิน เงินเม็ด เงินแท่ง ขัน พาน เข็มขัด  เศษเงิน เงินทุกชนิด เงินทุกเปอร์เซ็นต์
รับซื้อแพลตตินั่ม Platinum (PT) ตัววัดอุณหภูมิความร้อน Thermocouple
รับซื้อพาลาเดียม Palladium (PD)
รับซื้อตั๋วจำนำเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด
รับซื้อเครื่องประดับทุกชนิด ทั้งรูปพรรณและชำรุด
รับซื้อเหรียญทองคำ รับเช่าพระเครื่อง
รับซื้องาช้าง ปั้นน้ำชา เครื่องลายคราม เครื่องถม ของเก่า ของโบราณ โลหะมีค่าทุกชนิด เฟอร์นิเจอร์ไม้สักเก่าโบราณ

ติดต่อ คุณศักดิ์ เบอร์โทร 081-561-6085 Line 0815616085

http://www.petch-tong-nalika.com/

----------

